# Guys Just Saying What You Wanna Hear



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

We have all heard this expression before "Guys just say what you wanna hear" so they can talk to you or whatever. But is this really true? Or is the guy your getting to know, actually sincere about everything they are telling you? What do you think?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Depends on the guy and his intent. Same thing holds true for women.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Some guys are very skilled at this technique and become very "successful" with women. Some men are sincere and have much less success. It's one of the many subtle cruelties of nature IMHO. How do you spot a liar? Do his actions match his words over time? Does he compliment you a little too much for things that you know aren't 100% true? Honest men are normally not the flashy types and don't have a "rap" they use when talking to women. The say what they do and do what they say. They don't use money or material things to impress women. They let their actions speak for themselves and they have patience. It might take more effort to get to know a sincere man because they can be shy or reserved which also happens to be an unattractive quality for many women. Don't get me wrong, there are many outgoing honest men but you have make sure you look at their whole situation. Their background, their past and existing relationships, their living situation ect...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

nataly87 said:


> We have all heard this expression before "Guys just say what you wanna hear" so they can talk to you or whatever. But is this really true? Or is the guy your getting to know, actually sincere about everything they are telling you? What do you think?


Some people lie because they think it's the only way to get what they want.

Some people don't.

But you know that. What's your real question?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

nataly, I have read pretty much all of your posts. I am extremely glad you found this space, I feel as if you are somewhat naïve in the dating culture. Please do not get offended but learn from us.

if a guy has never met you in person and his attention towards you is too much, that might a strong indication he is not being real. 
Do not categorize all men (guys) into one . People are different. Actually, some men like to prey on individuals they have deemed "naïve." 
Be careful of these men. Do not give out your information early on (Online dating).

Keep coming to us, we will help as much as we can


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

that's impossible. no one knows what women want to hear, least of all the women asking you.


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

Trust everyone


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh I see.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends...

What do YOU think? I'm sure you've already got a good read on this. You just need a little confidence in your beliefs! Trust me - we've all been there - and we all have our doubts sometimes.

Will be glad to help any way I can.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> We have all heard this expression before "Guys just say what you wanna hear" so they can talk to you or whatever. But is this really true? Or is the guy your getting to know, actually sincere about everything they are telling you? What do you think?


If he is charming from the moment you meet and the compliments come fast and easy, he is probably not at all sincere. He may be sincere in the compliments - you are cute, smart, funny, beautiful, etc. and there may be genuine chemistry... but you are not *special* to him, or anyone, for some time. And if he's quickly saying "I love you" or "You're amazing" to you, he will probably be quickly saying, and maybe thinking he means it, to someone else.

Also if he pushes you to reciprocate strong feelings when you've only known him a little while, be very very careful. He's probably very manipulative.

Now if you meet someone and over time they say things to you that make sense, like saying how smart you are after they've actually had time to see how smart you are, then it's more likely they're sincere.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Nataly... Have you met SMG15 yet on these boards? You two might like each other...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

If your boss told you, if I get a report indicating the Smith project is going well, I am going to give you a 6,000 bonus. What's your report going to say. If you told a man I would sleep with you if you said you loved me, what would he do. 

I think its important not to give out the vibe that a man can get in bed if he says the right thing.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Nataly... Have you met SMG15 yet on these boards? You two might like each other...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Several of us have toyed with the idea. I think Naive Nataly and SMG are a match...a match made in TAM.

I'm tickled pink with the idea!


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Before we've had you, we will say almost anything. The hunger to taste you is so all encompassing that we believe we're being truthful.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Nat a good sounding board would be if he is pushing you into it. 

If a guy really likes you he will wait on your timing. Remember it is always your choice when or if things happen.

If all he wants is to get in your pants, he will push you to it and try and make you feel guilty for not giving in.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Bibi1031 said:


> Several of us have toyed with the idea. I think Naive Nataly and SMG are a match...a match made in TAM.
> 
> I'm tickled pink with the idea!


I think they are the same person.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> I think they are the same person.


Split personalities...even better!

They can take off into the sunset together


----------

